# Pen holding



## Kami (Jul 7, 2008)

Hi All,

What substance do you use to hold pens still, I am wary of useing the blue thing as it leaves marks on my painted wall let alone on my hand crafted pen...Any help would be appricitated.

I have now played the 'chase the fountain pen across the photo booth' game and I am now board of it 

Thanks,

Andy


----------



## Daniel (Jul 7, 2008)

I have some stuff that was marketed as "Quake Wax" I know Wal-Mart sold it for a while but have not noticed it there for certain lately. On the east coast it was under the name Hurricane wax. I know the people that developed this stuff and it is made to not harm wood, finishes, or materials. The Smithsonian Institute uses it to mount things like priceless vases to pedestals and things like that. any residue it leaves cleans up with witch hazel. but be warned it holds tight. you break it's hold by twisting not pulling on the object. and if you are careful to not get it dirty it can be reused. I've used it to keep the skirt on my table at craft shows.


----------



## Ligget (Jul 7, 2008)

A little bit of Blu-Tack is what I use.


----------



## gketell (Jul 7, 2008)

http://www.amazon.com/Quakehold-Museum-Gel-Clear-33111/dp/B0002V37XY

Works great.  Guaranteed not to leave any marks.

GK


----------



## BruceA (Jul 8, 2008)

Arizonasilhouette.com has Museum Quality Anchoring Wax for $5.95 - it ended the pen chase for me.


----------



## rherrell (Jul 8, 2008)

Take a look at my album and see if you like the "floating" look. Take a piece of wood and drill a 5/64" hole at an angle. Cover it and put the bit back in the hole through the cloth. You can use stiff wire instead and you don't have to cover the wood but I do. Now remove the refill and stick the pen on top. There you go![8D]


----------



## arioux (Jul 8, 2008)

Hi,

Rick tip is a great one for standing pen.  If you want them laying flat, in studio they use the "salt technique" for any round object that you want to hold still.
Just spread some salt (very little will do) on the table,put your object on it and blow around.  This will leave two or three pieces of salt under and that's enough to prevent the pen from rolling.  And you won't see them in the picture.

Alfred


----------



## Kami (Jul 9, 2008)

Thaks guys I think I have enough to be getting on with.  Now where did I leave that salt? 

Andy


----------

